# Most overplayed classical music



## Marsden (Nov 25, 2011)

Not just on radio, as who listens to radio anymore?
But anywhere. Glad I quit flying BA as I actually used to like Lakme 

What would you be glad never to hear again at this point?

Canon in D - Pachelbel
Vivaldi's Four Seasons
Debussy - Clair de Lune
Strauss - Blue Danube
Dvořák - New World 
Mozart - Nachtmusik
Sibelius - Finlandia
Smetana - Moldau
Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures 
Grieg - Peer Gynt 
Tchaikovsky - 1812
Beethoven 5 & 9, Moonlight
Respighi - Pines; Ancient Airs
Ravel - Bolero
Delibes - Lakme Flower Duet
Haydn - Everything
Schubert - Unfinished

Granted, some of these are great music,
but what am I forgetting meanwhile?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

*Everything by Haydn?!*

I'm sure a lot of people wanted to say that. Sorry. I got there first.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Orff, O Fortuna from Carmina Burana. Hideously overused, especially in ads.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Ride of the Valkyries - Richard Wagner


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

There are a lot of pieces I wish would stop being taken out of context and misused for some cheap ad or in place of a movie score by some lazy music director. The above mentioned Ride of the Valkyries being one of those.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Marsden said:


> Delibes - Lakme Flower Duet


If we're including opera let's not forget
Nessun dorma


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Back in my day (the Pleistocene) I'd have included the William Tell Overture. Hi-yo, Silver!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

In Seattle in the 1980s it was Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ on KING FM. I won't _swear_ they played it every @#$%&@# day, but...

Luckily my brain recovered and I still like the piece. But not too often.


----------



## Marsden (Nov 25, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> *Everything by Haydn?!*
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people wanted to say that. Sorry. I got there first.


Aha! :devil: My evil plan to smoke out the Haydn-philes on this forum bears fruit!

But seriously, the last FM station I listened to could. not. stop. playing. haydn.

Probably b/c it's so inoffensive. And anything inoffensive...offends me 



Autocrat said:


> Orff, O Fortuna from Carmina Burana. Hideously overused, especially in ads.


Oh yeah. People know and love it from countless Hollywood blockbusters.



DonAlfonso said:


> If we're including opera let's not forget
> Nessun dorma


How could I forget! One of my Pandora stations is stuck on playing that, and_ Mio Babbino Caro..._



Woodduck said:


> In Seattle in the 1980s it was Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ on KING FM. I won't _swear_ thay played it every @#$%&@# day, but...
> 
> Luckily my brain recovered and I still like the piece. But not too often.


Same here. I'm on the edge wrt his PC#2.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> In Seattle in the 1980s it was Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ on KING FM. I won't _swear_ they played it every @#$%&@# day, but...
> 
> Luckily my brain recovered and I still like the piece. But not too often.


I live in that area, the past few years it's been Elgar's Cello Concerto. ugh...


----------



## Marsden (Nov 25, 2011)

And yes, I know Pandora lets you block stuff, but sometimes it's impolitic to do so.. 
it can foul up your 'music genome'...

Fortunately my Bruckner station plays lots of Bruckner, and I haven't gotten tired of any yet.
Not least since they (wisely) mix in lots of Mahler. Or, I might have done that.

If only they'd stop compressing the music so much. Sound quality is marginal....

-------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: The Barcarolle (Offenbach's of course) just came on. 
Should be on the list, but it's a guilty pleasure for me


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

violadude said:


> I live in that area, the past few years it's been Elgar's Cello Concerto. ugh...


Hmmm. Gloomier than ever, eh, Seattle? Makes me wonder if the suicide rate has increased too. I know the traffic has.

The '80s were good years, though. KING played a lot of Sibelius, which I didn't get sick of.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Marsden said:


> what am I forgetting meanwhile?


"Albinoni" - Adagio
Barber - Adagio for strings
R Strauss - Also sprach Zarathustra opening


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

Marsden said:


> Glad I quit flying BA as I actually used to like Lakme


Odd...I had to look this up to be sure what it was, and seeing it with real French subtitles somehow made it much less romantic. It's much better if it just sounds like so much meaningless wobbly oohing and aahing.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Everything by Haydn is definitely not overplayed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

Marsden said:


> Haydn - Everything


I had to look this up in Wiki...didn't think he'd covered this song, and sure enough, he doesn't appear in this list...


"Everything" (Alanis Morissette song), 2004
"Everything" (Anna Vissi song), 2006
"Everything" (Arashi song), 2009
"Everything" (Buckcherry song), 2007
"Everything" (Fefe Dobson song), 2004
"Everything" (Dum Dums song), 2000
"Everything" (INXS song), 1997
"Everything" (Jody Watley song), 1989
"Everything" (Mary J. Blige song), 1997
"Everything" (Michael Bublé song), 2007
"Everything" (Misia song), 2000
"Everything" (Nine Inch Nails song), 2013
"Everything" (P-Money song), 2009
"Everything (It's You)", a 1997 song by Mr. Children
etc
etc

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everything_(disambiguation)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Marsden said:


> Not just on radio, as who listens to radio anymore?
> But anywhere. Glad I quit flying BA as I actually used to like Lakme
> 
> What would you be glad never to hear again at this point?
> ...


Nothing by Johann Sebastian Bach?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Michael Nyman's music for various films by Peter Greenaway films are very high up on my iTunes list of most played songs. But the top place actually goes to his MGV for Michael Nyman band and orchestra. 

Overplayed in my iTunes library, but underplayed in the concert hall!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Nothing by Johann Sebastian Bach?


Well, surely were all sick to death of _Mein Herze schwimmt in Blut?_


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Most of the arias from Carmen - I would be very happy to never hear the Habanera & Toreador Song again


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

DonAlfonso said:


> Ride of the Valkyries - Richard Wagner


Seconded!!!!

And part of the William Tell Overture, you know which part I'm talking about. Turned me off from the idea of approaching the opera until Itulian championed it so thoroughly. And it turns out, the rest of it is quite good.

Peer Gynt.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Bach's Brandenburgs are arguably overplayed, but I don't love them any less for that.


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

Getting pretty tired of hearing 'Mahler's 9th Squeezed in a Squeezbox' every place you go nowadays.

http://www.npr.org/sections/deceptivecadence/2015/08/04/427814263/a-mahler-symphony-squeezed-in-a-squeezebox?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=nprmusic&utm_term=music&utm_content=20150804


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

DonAlfonso said:


> Ride of the Valkyries - Richard Wagner


I will never get tired of hearing any music from the Ring cycle, Ride of the Valkyries included.

I would mention:

Rossini - William Tell Overture
Suppe - Light Cavalry; Poet and Peasant
Khatchaturian - Sabre Dance from Gayane
Offenbach - Can-Can
Holst - The Planets
Beethoven - Fur Elise
Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

The Southern California radio station has a quite unnatural obsession with Mozart's E flat Horn Concerto.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Chopin Etude Op.10 No.3


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

For me, there is no overplayed classical music :tiphat:

I don't listen to the radio often (and when I do, I frequently hear pieces I've never heard before) and I don't go to concerts (if you've got a lifetime season pass to give away, please think of me ), so where would this music be overplayed to the point that my ears could no longer take it? I listen to my albums and offerings on the web and the rate of repetition is low. I'm dying to hear my favourites again! I wish I could play my nearly 700 favourite classical discs today!


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor. What's even worse is that the popularity stops after a few bars. That's right, just disregard 99% of the piece, it's not as scary sounding as the introduction anyway.

Also, everything by Beethoven. (is that maybe going too far?)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I would say that Mahler's Symphonies are for the most part overplayed (something of a fashion phenomenon even Klemperer warned against during one of his late interviews).


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Marsden said:


> Canon in D - Pachelbel
> Vivaldi's Four Seasons
> Debussy - Clair de Lune
> Strauss - Blue Danube
> ...


I hope you realise, you're disrespecting the most popular, and therefore the greatest, music ever written


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I hope you realise, you're disrespecting the most popular, and therefore the greatest, music ever written


Appears maybe Marsden only owns eighteen CDs and therefore has grown tired of listening to them.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> For me, there is no overplayed classical music :tiphat:
> 
> I don't listen to the radio often (and when I do, I frequently hear pieces I've never heard before) and I don't go to concerts (if you've got a lifetime season pass to give away, please think of me ), so where would this music be overplayed to the point that my ears could no longer take it? I listen to my albums and offerings on the web and the rate of repetition is low. I'm dying to hear my favourites again! I wish I could play my nearly 700 favourite classical discs today!


I'm with brotagonist. Since I listen to only my own cd's and selected streaming music, nothing is overplayed.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never liked someone else to be responsible for what I hear. I program my own choices exclusively. That means that if I'm in the mood for it, I can listen to an old warhorse now and then with no ill effects. Hardly ever watch commercials, never listen to the radio, don't watch much broadcast TV. No problem for me.

And, on the occasion when a British show like Endeavour, for example, makes good use of a killer piece like "Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras", it can still give me chills.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I hope you realise, you're disrespecting the most popular, and therefore the greatest, music ever written


Hmmm...let's just think about this fascinating new proposition for a moment...


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

Unless of course you've ever been laying on the couch with the stereo remote just out of reach while something like Grieg's ' Peer Gynt ' is repeating over and over in loop mode all evening long.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

These works are also played a lot.

Debussy La Mer
Beethovens sixth and seventh symphony.
Mozart 38:th and 41:th symphony

Nice music so I don´t mind that it is played often.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

In Mexico, Moncayo´s Huapango is overplayed... ad nauseam.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm going to add 'Adagio Of Spartacus And Phrygia' from Spartacus by Aram Katchachurian. I first heard it in the '70s when it was used as the theme music for a British soap called "The Onedin Line". 

Now it's everywhere.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I remember being all of 15, attending a chamber concert by some over-achievers at my high school, and saying to myself that I didn't care if I ever heard Eine Kleine Nachtmusik again. I still feel that way.

If yo watch a lot of television or go to movies, you would be forgiven if you thought that Fur Elise was the only classical piano piece anyone ever learned.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Everything by Haydn is definitely not overplayed.


Thank you, Art. I second that.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I suppose one could have 2 reasons for thinking that some works are overplayed. The first is that some works are played so often that people no longer appreciate them. The second is that certain works are played too often, and therefore, other deserving works are not played often enough. 

But assuming the OP meant the first reason, I don't feel there are any overplayed works. I love all the works listed in the OP, and I enjoy hearing them whenever thay are played. I actually don't hear them very often because I generally play other works, but when I do choose them or hear them on the radio, I thoroughly enjoy everfy second.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with several others, I either play my own choices, or more often a kind of controlled randomizing. The warhorses are seldom played, but when they do come up it's a real treat and I realize why they are so popular.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Autocrat said:


> Orff, O Fortuna from Carmina Burana. Hideously overused, especially in ads.


This one is a particular annoyance to me, and I would extend it to all the "pseudo-Orff" scoring that is heard all too often in film and TV whenever some hack composer needs to establish some sort of dire or frightening mood.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Marsden said:


> Haydn - Everything


I understand Haydn is now going for a new look and a new sound:


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Most of the pieces listed on this thread are the ones I listen to when I get a chance, and the few that I didn't recognize, I'll look them up and listen. Many times I hear a piece and don't know the name, for example it took me a couple of years to find out what the music was that was used in the movie Galaxina, - Les Preludes by Liszt.






I don't believe they used the whole piece?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> In Mexico, Moncayo´s Huapango is overplayed... ad nauseam.


Never been to Mexico but it really seems to get by far the most attention of anything Moncayo.

If you really want to talk overplayed you have to talk about Beethoven - 5th, 9th symphonies (and the 3rd if you're a college student), Moonlight Sonata, Fur Elise, etc. Along with selected Bach, Mozart, and Ride of the Valkyries, it's heard so often just through popular media that it becomes cliche.

Someone mentioned Les Preludes....I didn't think of it as overplayed but I swear I heard it played 3 times in one week on the same radio station in Miami.



ArtMusic said:


> Everything by Haydn is definitely not overplayed.


It's a good piece but just gets played to often, if you really want a similar piece that will still provide interest, try Kuhlau's Everything.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Autocrat said:


> I'm going to add 'Adagio Of Spartacus And Phrygia' from Spartacus by Aram Katchachurian. I first heard it in the '70s when it was used as the theme music for a British soap called "The Onedin Line".
> 
> Now it's everywhere.


I heard on radio today. I don´t think it is played that often.
Holst the Planets have been mentioned that I have never heard and that despite I listen on to music provided by the BBC.
Ralph Vaughan Williams A London Symphony is played a lot.
For some reason I notice the music that I like.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A very, very overplayed masterpiece,


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Woodduck said:


> *Everything by Haydn?!*
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people wanted to say that. Sorry. I got there first.


Not me. Haydn is not so often heard in concert programmes nowadays - at least not as often as a composer of his importance should.


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> A very, very overplayed masterpiece,


At least they should by now be getting the kinks ironed out


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> *Everything by Haydn?!*
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people wanted to say that. Sorry. I got there first.


http://www.gramophone.co.uk/feature/how-can-anyone-not-like-haydn


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> A very, very overplayed masterpiece,


That is played a lot. I would say JS Bach overall is played a lot also his sons and other relatives.
He is played so often that I have began to really like that music.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Autocrat said:


> Orff, O Fortuna from Carmina Burana. Hideously overused, especially in ads.


Alongside that frequently butchered piece I must add (Einleitung, oder Sonnenaufgang (Introduction, or Sunrise) from 'Also sprach Zarathustra'.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Just for the Hell of it.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

PT overplays classical guitar pieces for my taste. I think they think it will encourage pop/rock fans to cross the aisle. Maybe it works? The older I get, the less I understand people (happily).


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

Definitely Pachelbel's Canon in D. If I hear it played at another wedding, I'm going to scream!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> I suppose one could have 2 reasons for thinking that some works are overplayed. The first is that some works are played so often that people no longer appreciate them. The second is that certain works are played too often, and therefore, other deserving works are not played often enough.
> 
> But assuming the OP meant the first reason, I don't feel there are any overplayed works. I love all the works listed in the OP, and I enjoy hearing them whenever thay are played. I actually don't hear them very often because I generally play other works, but when I do choose them or hear them on the radio, I thoroughly enjoy everfy second.


My sentiments exactly. Even I think the OP was meant to be humorous, it does not bother me that any of the works mentioned are overplayed.

Although it has been mentioned in other threads, I am surprised that no one has mentioned the infamous Pachelbel video:


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

This so beautiful it is definitely played a lot, but I wouldn't call it overused as it is as close to God as possible...
So Mozart, piano concerto 21, second movement...what a beauty....


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> *Everything by Haydn?!*
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people wanted to say that. Sorry. I got there first.


Even the string quartets? Surely not W.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Donata said:


> Definitely Pachelbel's Canon in D. If I hear it played at another wedding, I'm going to scream!


I have only heard it once.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sloe said:


> I have only heard it once.


Lucky you!!:lol:


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

My older daughter used "Largo" from Serse by Handel as her wedding march, but there was some confusion about how the music was to be player, so it went on a bit longer than intended. It all worked out in the end, and she ended up getting married.


----------



## KirbyH (Jun 30, 2015)

I personally have it out for Fur Elise, Canon in D, the 1812 Overture, and the over common parts of The Messiah. I don't think much of the Wedding March from Lohengrin, either - and the way it's always done isn't remotely faithful to the opera. It's not a loud part, by any stretch.

O fortuna actively makes me ill. I HATE it. (and I don't hate much classical music, either.)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Rondo alla Turca from Mozart piano sonata no. 11. It's very overplayed. I want to shoot my neighbor everytime he plays this. 
Largo al factotum from the Il barbiere di Sivigli.
Polovtsian dances from Prince Igor.
Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. I dunno if this is overplayed. Better tell my grandpa.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. I dunno if this is overplayed. Better tell my grandpa.


Ralph Vaughan Williams said it was the only thing he would be remembered for.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

It occurres to me that some people are easily bored and are constantly looking for new and different pieces to listen to, not necessarily better, just different. And this drives their derisive comments about the old standards as being overplayed and popular. I guess there is no accounting for lack of good taste.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

breakup said:


> It occurres to me that some people are easily bored and are constantly looking for new and different pieces to listen to, not necessarily better, just different. And this drives their derisive comments about the old standards as being overplayed and popular. I guess there is no accounting for lack of good taste.


While I might not be so unsubtle in my criticism  I certainly think the word "overplayed" is another one of those words that purports to tell us something about music but instead tells us something about the person using the word.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

...and yet, in the context of programming the Proms, isn't Beethoven 'overplayed'? If one of the aims is the introduction of new music, more room could be made for it and LvB could make way. The 3rd, 5th, 6th and 9th seem to get played every year.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

JS Bach BWV 565 (for organ). Yes, it is a fantastic piece but is performed/played too much. There are equally as good compositions for organ by Bach that are seldom heard.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> ...and yet, in the context of programming the Proms, isn't Beethoven 'overplayed'? If one of the aims is the introduction of new music, more room could be made for it and LvB could make way. The 3rd, 5th, 6th and 9th seem to get played every year.


I would suggest that there is a good reason why those pieces are played at least once every year, if not more often. I believe the aim is to introduce "good music" to those who may not have heard it before, rather than simply introducing new and different music.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Krummhorn said:


> JS Bach BWV 565 (for organ). Yes, it is a fantastic piece but is performed/played too much. There are equally as good compositions for organ by Bach that are seldom heard.


You start a new listener with the good pieces that may already be familiar to them, then slowly introduce the lesser known works. Rather than start with the odd pieces and scare them off right from the begining.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

breakup said:


> You start a new listener with the good pieces that may already be familiar to them, then slowly introduce the lesser known works. Rather than start with the odd pieces and scare them off right from the begining.


Yea but how do you know what's going to "scare them off". If you play something like Canon in D for them right away because you think it's the "safe" choice, you might just bore them to death.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

One can only speak from one's own experience, of course, but I can say with certainty that the key factor that got me interested in classical music at the time I did was the fact that I was already vaguely familiar with the first pieces I heard - the 1812 Overture, Finlandia, Pachelbel's Canon and so on. So unquestionably the "safe" option worked for me. Would the "unsafe" option have worked just as well? We'll never know; but I know it was a few years before I started to get interested in Baroque music outside of the handful of "safe" pieces. 
Given that ultimately people are more alike than they are different, it's not unreasonable to work from the belief that music that's already known to be popular stands a chance of being liked by the new listener too.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

In college I attended a concert of Baroque music. On the way out I encountered one of my professors and he said, "I didn't know you liked Baroque music?" and I said "Neither did I, till tonight."


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

breakup said:


> I would suggest that there is a good reason why those pieces are played at least once every year, if not more often. I believe the aim is to introduce "good music" to those who may not have heard it before, rather than simply introducing new and different music.


I fully understand the reason, but wonder whether the balance is right.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Krummhorn said:


> JS Bach BWV 565 (for organ). Yes, it is a fantastic piece but is performed/played too much. There are equally as good compositions for organ by Bach that are seldom heard.


Yep, way too overplayed - Just like Widor's Toccata in F from his fifth organ symphony.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stravinski-_Trois mouvements de Petrouchka_, IMHO


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Once is too many times.



Sloe said:


> I have only heard it once.


----------



## jmaloney (Sep 4, 2015)

Prokofiev's horrible Dance of the Knights alias Montagues & Capulets.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Rach's 3rd piano concerto. I just adore his 2nd, But what do you find in the 3rd? There are beautiful moments , But I find a big part of it just virtuosic without a meaning IMO. Please, Play his 2nd as many times you want, But stop with the 3rd!


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

John Cage, _As Slow As Possible_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Epilogue said:


> John Cage, _As Slow As Possible_


Only if we take the word 'overplayed' to be analogous with 'over dressed.' I _really_ don't think he meant any performance of it to actually last for hundreds of years! :lol:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> *Everything by Haydn?!*
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people wanted to say that. Sorry. I got there first.


Haydn overplayed? He does get played, but definitely not overplayed - symphonies like 44, 42, 47, 48, 53, etc. are rarely performed, but I'd definitely go hear them live if the chance arose.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Chipomarc said:


> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/feature/how-can-anyone-not-like-haydn


I absolutely agree with this critic .


----------

